# rewire



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you licensed to do this? Insurance? Bonds? Permit?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

psd7.3 said:


> New to the site.
> graduated tradeschool this summer and have been working for a residential contractor for a good while
> My situation that ive got is at a small apartment building my grandmother owns. she wants me to cut the drop and move the meter,new service cable, new meter enclosers and rewiring the a 2 story apartment.
> The apartment has a crawspace in between the downstairs and upstairs and a craw under the down stairs..what would be the best advice and tips on rewiring this.
> ...


 DEJA MOO... A feeling that you've heard this bull before.:jester:

What is the penalty for grannycide?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

In WA you have to be a contractor to work on multifamily or commercial dwellings. Home owners can pull permits for their own houses. 

As far as 15 or 12 goes if there are no local codes I only run the required 20 amp circuits in #12. To each his own on that.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I wouldn't tell the op his shirt was on fire. Trade school, graduated this summer, move the meter, rewire, people's lives would be at stake. I say close this thread.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

If she wants you to do all that she sounds pretty knowledgeable, so I think you shou;d just let her do it.:thumbup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Ditch This Dude!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I once put a band aid on a skinned knee, Now my granny wants me to perform open heart surgery on her. Any advice??? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Is he rewire???????


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> I once put a band aid on a skinned knee, Now my granny wants me to perform open heart surgery on her. Any advice??? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Try_ The Physicians Desk Reference _or _Grey's Anatomy_. :whistling2:


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Where do you get 15 wire??? Is it something new, maybe it is referenced in the 2011 code. I ordered my new 2011 Handbook, but dont get it for a few more months. Damn, I hate being behind the times!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Innovative said:


> Where do you get 15 wire??? .........


Same place he gets 12 wire. :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

:yawn: Old country song is relevant here ... How Can We Miss You If You Won't Go Away. :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Give this poor kid a chance, he couldn't be half as bad as the guy who took two days to wire up a bath,fan/heat/light and still got it wrong with shorts......classic open connections in two locations on the way there.....He called himself an electrician, I had other names for him.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Give this poor kid a chance, he couldn't be half as bad as the guy who took two days to wire up a bath,fan/heat/light and still got it wrong with shorts......classic open connections in two locations on the way there.....He called himself an electrician, I had other names for him.



Then there's the guy who wanted to make some money by illegally wiring up a swimming pool, then said the HO was going to do it, then started asking how to hook up a swimming pool........


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Then there's the guy who wanted to make some money by illegally wiring up a swimming pool, then said the HO was going to do it, then started asking how to hook up a swimming pool........


The "electrician" actually told the HO he would be calling a friend to help him figuire were he went wrong .......This was a emergency service call last night at 9;30 pm. I gave the nieghbor an estimate to file a swimming pool his union pal wired with gal piping ,no bonds and aluminum T boxes. The all wanted to save money. I'm don't come cheap after 4 o' clock.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

psd7.3 said:


> New to the site.
> graduated tradeschool this summer and have been working for a residential contractor for a good while
> My situation that ive got is at a small apartment building my grandmother owns. she wants me to cut the drop and move the meter,new service cable, new meter enclosers and rewiring the a 2 story apartment.
> The apartment has a crawspace in between the downstairs and upstairs and a craw under the down stairs..what would be the best advice and tips on rewiring this.
> ...


Take the job to your boss and ask for a percentage of the profit on it. If you feel like helping granny donate your time onm the job. It will be much cheaper the first time than doing it a second time and looking like an idiot, there's no shame in having something be over your head.


----------



## pesdfw (Jun 23, 2010)

Get a licensed electrician involved and ask for a referral bonus.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll chime in, just to add some balance.

From another perspective, it's quite common to have brand new apprentices wiring houses, so the safety issue is moot. The only real issue is liability.

Just because you use a legit contractor for your wiring doesn't mean it's safe, just insured.


I'm one of tose guys who did side jobs as soon as I knew the basics. I figured that, if I knew enough to wire houses for 6 bucks an hour, I knew enough to wire houses @ $25 an hour.

No guts, no glory.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

LUCK is never having to say you're sorry (cause something went wrong and the lawyers came after YOU)


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

220/221 said:


> I'll chime in, just to add some balance.
> 
> From another perspective, it's quite common to have brand new apprentices wiring houses, so the safety issue is moot. The only real issue is liability.
> 
> ...


 My shop teacher in HS had me wiring hihats for other staff members out of my Honda Spree back in the day. I wired my first two structurea at age 15 and they both passed inspection ( with a little advice from a master). Out here one can hire a licensed electrician, it doesn't guarantee a couple Boces graduates will show up and perform the work without supervision.


----------

